# new glock



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone wish that glock would make a single stack 9mm like their model 36?

for ccw i wonder if the kahr pm9 made walther come up with their new pps?

is thin really coming back in to favor for ccw?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Yep*

Yeah,
I think that a thin, single stack, Glock 9 would be great! I would would give it a hard look. 
I think thin will be "in" again very soon....


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*the PPS is super thin....*

~ the PPS 9mm (on the right) is almost as thin as a Kel-tec & thats pretty impressive to me.









I would like to have a Glock 9 this thin.

* pic credit to Gunblast.com


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes i would get the glock over the walther pps but i wonder if glock is listening


----------

